# Good Bye to Bosh, Bosh reportedly going to Miami with Wade



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5360134

Well, this pretty much confirms it I guess. Colangelo hasn't heard anything official yet though, but reported on various sources, I doubt its fake. 

So long to Bosh. I think he did a lot for this franchise and I wish him the best. We would have been way worse without him, that's for sure. He's a well-founded character guy. He'll be missed on-court and off-court. 

Now that we know its Miami:
I think the S&T would at least include: our #1 pick, Michael Beasley, trade exception (~12 million). 

That way we can build on next year's draft, have some young talent, and maybe use part of it to sign one of the less top tier free agents (Boozer? Lee? )


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

He'll supposedly announce a verbal agreement with the Heat, like Amare did with the Knicks, at 4pm today. It isn't official until he signs tomorrow.

Edit: now we're hearing it might be at 12:30 today instead.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So the big question is whether he signed for five years or we're trading him so he can get a sixth.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah is he just signing with them or is the sign and trade still going through?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

If you guys can sign and trade him and still get Beasley somehow then this won't be as bad as some may think. Bosh isn't a number one option (Neither is Mike, but whatever) and this will give you guys a chance to start over.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Why target Boozer? we Paid Amir good money its his time to start now, he shows great hustle, leaping ability and gives it all he has everytime. No point in using him as a 6th man. We need to upgrade the 2 & 3 the most

Add some vet with experience like Prince and perhaps a SG like Redd that could play 20 minutes a game off the bench and when on would give us the shooting range we don't have when DD is on.
Need 1 Vet back up C however I think with the 2nd unit they may use Davis as a C as he has a 7"2 wing span and we used Amir as the 2nd unit C plenty last year and he is 6"10 around 235 I believe.

Our biggest task is moving Jose, Hedu I think onky thr knicks or Hornets can aborb that, I hear the Hornets may be rebuilding and might try to trade CP3, we offer Jose, Hedu maybe Davis.

Lets just assume we made the additions above at the moment we have
PG Jack Calderon
SG Derozan Redd Belini
SF Prince Weems
PF Jhonson Davis
C Bargnani Evans Alabi

Fron the above move Jose for a vet back up overpaid C who could provide tougness like a Haywood or Dampier. Need another SF
Try moving Hedu for a few young players.

I dont see us needing Lee unless they are gonna package Davis in a deal.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Why target Boozer? we Paid Amir good money its his time to start now, he shows great hustle, leaping ability and gives it all he has everytime. No point in using him as a 6th man. We need to upgrade the 2 & 3 the most
> 
> Add some vet with experience like Prince and perhaps a SG like Redd that could play 20 minutes a game off the bench and when on would give us the shooting range we don't have when DD is on.
> Need 1 Vet back up C however I think with the 2nd unit they may use Davis as a C as he has a 7"2 wing span and we used Amir as the 2nd unit C plenty last year and he is 6"10 around 235 I believe.
> ...



:lol:


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks like were back to the days of winning 25-30 games again unless B.C pulls off something huge


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I've supported BC up until this point, but it is time for him to go. He has until the end of this summer to win me back but if we

1) Let Bosh go for nothing
2) Still have Turkoglu/Calderon on the roster
3) Acquire another Euro

I'll be officially onboard the fire BC bandwagon. These past few years have been a nightmare and it's time for us to go another direction.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

VanillaPrice said:


> If you guys can sign and trade him and still get Beasley somehow then this won't be as bad as some may think. Bosh isn't a number one option (Neither is Mike, but whatever) and this will give you guys a chance to start over.


Yeah if we get the Beasley + Chalmers deal I will be pumped.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Oh how things have soured in the span of like 3 years.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't want to break my arm patting myself on the back but this is exactly how this was going to play out for the last 4 or 5 months.

CHI and NY were wildcards but Bosh and Wade in MIA has always looked like the sure bet. And a return of Beasley, the TPE, and 1 or 2 picks was always going to be the deal. 

It likely *still* will be since a S&T does nothing to hurt MIA's cap space. In fact it increases it with Beasley out. This assumes MIA does not really value Beasley. All we have is rumours about their dumping him, may not be true. The only reason not to do a S&T at all is if Bosh was never getting a 6th year from MIA to begin with. The money over 5 years is almost identical.

All the wishful thinking about Noah, or the talk of hardball and leverage was a joke to me and this has now proven correct.

*BC screwed up royally when he went on the FAN* and sounded depressed (if not suicidal) and talked about Bosh possibly walking or jsut a TPE in return. THAT was the mistake that showed how weak he believed his own position to be. 

And when BC realized what a whuss he sounded like on radio he had to do damage control and try to bluff Bosh. That now backfired and he is in such a bad spot that he will have no choice but to take Beasley (if MIA says so), the TPE, and *maybe* 1 pick if Riley is feeling generous.

There is no way for him to spin this as a positive. This is the best trade asset in the history of the franchise and he will get nothing for it but capspace that expires in a year. This is far worse than Babcock. Babs could not possibly have gotten less for Bosh in this scenario than BC.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If you guys get Beasley out of this deal, you will be happy. I don't get the worldwide hate for Mike, but he's 15 and 7 in 30 minutes as a 21 year old PF.

IF he comes to Toronto, he'll be an 18-19 point per game scorer next year IMO.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

if we get Beasely he will very likely be packaged , our FO does not like him, is said he is inmature and he does not fit our needs, We are better off starting Amir and with 30 MPG he can give us 14/9 but is much bettter defensively than Bosh.
If we get Besely maybe than it is attractive a bit to try moving Hedu.
Some building piece has got to be thrown to move him after the season he is coming off and his contract.
Just get a a SG/SF.
I believe Indy is close being broke maybe we can package say Jose , Beasely for Gragner.

It is possible b/c of injuries Gragner does not hold the value I believe in relation to his PPG/RPG etc...
However with us he would a great complimantary player for Bargs.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Now that Bosh is fully committed to Miami (no other choice, or 2nd scenario) ... we are pretty screwed. If he had a choice of 2 places, that'd have been many many many times better. It would have been great if he waited say 1 day, wait for LeBron say he wants Chicago or New Jersey or New York ... and then say either play with Wade or Lebron. That would have been great for us. We have no say. 

Best thing is that we get TPE, it doesn't affect Miami. There is no reason for them to give us the 1st round pick back. Absolutely none that i can think of. They can 'dump' beasley for more cap and sign someone else ... but really ... there's no need for that. He's at the very least a good salary guy off the bench. Can't get much better with free agents out there. 

Sad ... we'll be a high lottery next year. Hope next year's draft is good and we win the lotto for #1 pick.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

changv10 said:


> Now that Bosh is fully committed to Miami (no other choice, or 2nd scenario) ... we are pretty screwed. If he had a choice of 2 places, that'd have been many many many times better. It would have been great if he waited say 1 day, wait for LeBron say he wants Chicago or New Jersey or New York ... and then say either play with Wade or Lebron. That would have been great for us. We have no say.
> 
> Best thing is that we get TPE, it doesn't affect Miami. There is no reason for them to give us the 1st round pick back. Absolutely none that i can think of. They can 'dump' beasley for more cap and sign someone else ... but really ... there's no need for that. He's at the very least a good salary guy off the bench. Can't get much better with free agents out there.
> 
> *Sad ... we'll be a high lottery next year. Hope next year's draft is good and we win the lotto for #1 pick.*


*

*


Except we traded away that first round pick to Miami in the O'neal trade.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> [/COLOR][/B]
> 
> 
> Except we traded away that first round pick to Miami in the O'neal trade.


lol, i still dont know the thought process behind that. Pat Riley is making BC his own personal whipping boy.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> [/COLOR][/B]
> 
> 
> Except we traded away that first round pick to Miami in the O'neal trade.


The first round pick is lottery protected, but I don't know for how much longer.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Why is everyone so down on this? Would you actually want the Raptors to resign Bosh to the max for 6 years? A player who has led this team to 4 playoff game wins in 7 years? He is a glorified version of Zach Randolph, and we all know that he and Bargnani are not compatible. Neither one plays a lick of defense and it was evident Bargnani (who is making half of what Bosh makes) was going nowhere.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Why is everyone so down on this? Would you actually want the Raptors to resign Bosh to the max for 6 years? A player who has led this team to 4 playoff game wins in 7 years? He is a glorified version of Zach Randolph, and we all know that he and Bargnani are not compatible. Neither one plays a lick of defense and it was evident Bargnani (who is making half of what Bosh makes) was going nowhere.


Were down on this because better deals were on the table (Houston for example) ... We still don't know what, if anything, we are getting in return for losing our star player to Miami. If Beasley and Chalmers do end up coming in the other direction, my whole look at the deal would change. Until details are announced I'm just going to focus on Summer League, 'cos this team needs its young players to really shine if we plan on making any noise in the next few years. 

I will say I'm glad the mediocrity is over, I just wonder if we've exchanged it for a Nets style season.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Interesting. If LeBron James does go to Miami for a big 3 ... then we have a better chance at getting something back for Bosh. 

The sad thing is, Miami is so ridiculously talented that there's no point in contending in the next 5 years, so we might as well just load up on picks and build on draft.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

changv10 said:


> Interesting. If LeBron James does go to Miami for a big 3 ... then we have a better chance at getting something back for Bosh.
> 
> The sad thing is, Miami is so ridiculously talented that there's no point in contending in the next 5 years, so we might as well just load up on picks and build on draft.


Unfortunately we have a GM who doesn't see the long term picture. Although that said, there will always be one powerhouse team in the NBA so planning for 5 years time may mean nothing when Wall and Cousins join Durant at Thunder (hypothetical ofcourse but hopefully it makes my point) ... 

Aslong as we're competitive I'm happy.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hopefully Bargs can step it up and become a poor mans Dirk. I also think Derozan can still be an alright player in this league too.

And I mean honestly, losing Bosh sucks, but it's not the end of the world. You guys were an extremely mediocore team that was seemingly stuck in that 35-43 win set with him as your best player. Now you can build around the few solid pieces on the roster and hopefully draft or sign a gamechanger. You guys lost a Pippen, not a Jordan.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

billfindlay10 said:


> [/COLOR][/B]
> 
> 
> Except we traded away that first round pick to Miami in the O'neal trade.


I am still absolutely FURIOUS at that trade. BC should have been fired the next day.

How do you give up the best player in the deal, AND the 1st rounder? Just mentioning that trade gets me worked up...


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

so it goes. quite horrendous, no matter what comes of the S&T. i'm pretty deflated right now.

that said, i'm starting to pin a little more blame on bosh. someone mentioned it months ago, and i didn't really agree at the time, but it turns out i may have been wrong: he looks to be a completely different dude. it might have been the stress of the situation, i don't know, but i still feel blindsided as a raptor fan. i imagine colangelo must feel the same. in that sense, i wouldn't dump it all on colangelo.

i mean, bosh is doing things that are so out of character for him, imo, it must be one of the following three scenarios: 1) he's on the verge of a nervous breakdown, after knowingly (and shamefully) selling out on his second family; 2) he was always like this but did a masterful job of hiding it; 3) he's retaliating for something colangelo/MLSE might have done behind his back over the past few months. 

imo, it could very well be #3. it just feels like he wants blood. i can't explain it. i'm disappointed, in many ways i'm heartbroken, but more than that i'm just curious... because the story doesn't add up anymore. 

peace


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

ballocks said:


> so it goes. quite horrendous, no matter what comes of the S&T. i'm pretty deflated right now.
> 
> that said, i'm starting to pin a little more blame on bosh. someone mentioned it months ago, and i didn't really agree at the time, but it turns out i may have been wrong: he looks to be a completely different dude. it might have been the stress of the situation, i don't know, but i still feel blindsided as a raptor fan. i imagine colangelo must feel the same. in that sense, i wouldn't dump it all on colangelo.
> 
> ...


Yea, we are pretty screwed. I feel your sentiments. If Bosh had a list of teams, it would have been contention for the best package. He gets worst case 2 of his preferred places and we get something back. But no, he wants MIAMI and ONLY Miami ... and is willing to take less money. Didn't they agree on a S&T would be best for both. Sigh ... I'm not feeling well on this either. It's like prisoner's dilemma ... worst for both is Bosh leaving for nothing (and we all know that). Its like both decide to take a poison pill. 

I recall Bosh said he was not happy with the way the media played how he was 'not a winner'. Put a bad image on him. I wonder if that triggered it. Yea, it would be goot to hear his story. What pissed him off.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

There's a rumor on a 3-way. Beasley + Jeffries expiring contract to Charlotte. Bosh to Miami. Chandler to Houston. This is because Toronto doesn't want Beasley. And Toronto is holding because they want a full trade exception and won't even take 3 million in salary from Houston. First of all, why can't we get #2 overall pick Beasley? Second of all, I wonder what Houston wants to dump on us that we don't want to take part of.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Poor Cleveland, they'll suffer a much worse blow than us. Now that Lebron to Miami is a sure thing ...

we have a better chance to realize a sign and trade I think, to maximize their 3 max contracts. Hopefully it happens. 
Will Cleveland compete with us to do a sign and trade so they get something back?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

On the bright side, theres no point for any team to do anything for the next 5 years because nobody is going to beat Miami. I'll be back in 2015 and check in on the Raptors, hopefully by then they're still in Toronto.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I am actually very interested to watch MIA this year.

They had a great second round draft this year. Pittman and DaSean Butler are steals.

And I think they pick up either Shaq, Big Z, or Kwame Brown (underrated Defensive player that PJax praised) to play C on the cheap.

The PG only has to play D and hit open shots. Does not really need true PG skills with Wade and Lebron handling the ball. Maybe a Rafer Alston, or a young DLeague or undrafted guy or American playing in Europe.

The backup wing spots also don't have to do much. Play D, rebound a little, and hit wide open shots.

This will be a very good team. If they get the defensive system down during the year they could be awesome. I can't wait to see how it works out.

And this is from a guy who does not like Lebron. Of the 3 Wade is my favorite player.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Because of what the Celtics have done with their 3 stars I think it's more than likely that the Heat will dominate the league next year. The only thing that can hold them back is if Wade gets an injury and we know how durable that Bosh has been the past few years. But if they stay healthy throughout the year, we might be looking at 72+ wins.

People tend to overestimate the value of depth and I think as fellow Raptor fans we know this all too well. You can only play 5 guys at a time and if you have the best 2(sometimes 3) players on the court chances are you will win. All 3 of them are capable of playing 38-40 minutes a night and it would be easier for them to do so because each of them no longer have to carry teams offensively. They will likely get 1-2 big name veterans to sign for the vet minimum. Guys like AI, Tmac, Shaq have to be intrigued by playing for them.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

All I can say is that remember when VC came back to Toronto and the chants we gave him?

Imagine what happens to Lebron when he returns to Cleveland.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Ferry's decision to resign ends up being the smartest thing he's done as a Cavs GM. Like Colangelo is to blame for Bosh's departure Ferry is to blame for Lebron's. To be fair, I think Lebron considered to be a Cav for the rest of his career much more than Bosh did.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Lebron leaving Cleveland eclipses Bosh leaving Toronto. I hope Toronto Fans don't give a negative ovation to Bosh. 

Here's a link to Bosh's apology:
http://www.chrisbosh.com/

He has done quite a bit for the franchise here ... can't help being upset, but need to move on.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow ... too late now. ESPN reports Beasly sent to the T-Wolves for .... a 2nd round pick. WOW, a #2 overall pick being traded for a future 2nd rounder. You must really question the baggage with Beasly.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^

Wow. So the Raptors really are getting nothing in return for Bosh leaving.

Terrific. 


Sigh.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

changv10 said:


> Wow ... too late now. ESPN reports Beasly sent to the T-Wolves for .... a 2nd round pick. WOW, a #2 overall pick being traded for a future 2nd rounder. You must really question the baggage with Beasly.


It's just to free up space for a supporting cast around Bron/Wade/Bosh. I hope he does well in Minnesota, because I'm a big fan of his, and still believe he can be a 20/8 kind of guy.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

FX™ said:


> It's just to free up space for a supporting cast around Bron/Wade/Bosh. I hope he does well in Minnesota, because I'm a big fan of his, and still believe he can be a 20/8 kind of guy.


Minnesota needed a break. I think he will do well there.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Porn_Player said:


> ^
> 
> Wow. So the Raptors really are getting nothing in return for Bosh leaving.
> 
> ...





> The Heat also is finishing off a sign-and-trade agreement with the Toronto Raptors that will allow recently acquired power forward Chris Bosh to receive a six-year free-agent contract instead of the maximum five-year contract an outside free agent can receive. The Raptors, in turn, will receive a package of draft picks from the Heat and a trade exception of roughly $15 million.
> 
> With a sign-and-trade with Cleveland, James also could receive a six-year package, instead of the maximum five-year deal an outside free agent could receive.
> 
> Such an arrangement would allow Bosh, James and re-signed Heat free-agent guard Dwyane Wade to each receive similar six-year, $125 million contracts starting at the league maximum of $16.6 million for next season


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/sfl-miami-heat-update-s070910,0,4440538.story


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

This is very good news. 

I thought there was no reason for them to give picks back to us ... so it seems like by doing this they can keep their MLE and sign their own free agents like Haslem. So there is still something good here. The problem is that both Cleveland and Toronto are scrapping for picks. 

Unfortunately, all the high paid free agents are gone by now ... so the only thing we can use the TPE is as a salary dump. We could get decent players without giving up anything.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Word is we got our own draft pick back from the Heat plus the Heat 2011 first round pick and a 16 million TPE so as of right now we going into the 2011 draft with 2 first rounders. BC better use that 16 million to get a top 5 PG or C


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

This was always going to play out with a S&T as I have said many many times. Even the Cavs with all that bitterness and swearing up and down they would not trade LBJ - are trading LBJ. It is just too dumb not to do that and just say no thank you to assets you will need.

BC is still a total failure and he will not get a top PG or C in TOR. Other teams still have major capspace and also teams like PHX and now CLE have TPEs

Did you read the letter to fans BC put out on raps website? Goal now is to WIN and be a WINNER (he actually put it in all caps, not me) but he defines winning as including off the court stuff and community involvement. That is pure MLSE crap that I heard from execs there years before BC arrived.

He does not even dare talk of championships any more. That was the plan around CB but now "we must move on"


----------



## Raptor (Feb 26, 2004)

*BC is a good GM*

I still believe in BC, He did a good job for sign and trade Bosh.
I still believe we will make playoff next season
peace


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i don't blame colangelo so much anymore. i almost feel sorry for him. sure, he could have played a better hand but at the end of the day there were forces running against him, and i think he did a decent job. 

honestly, i love the fact the conditional pick is back on board. that alone, for me, is a major coup. i've made my thoughts on this issue known many times over, but it gives us so much more flexibility whereas we just had none.  *my distaste for conditional draft picks rivals my hate of hate.* i can joke about it now but man... i am so relieved.

i think colangelo can still right this ship. bosh was a major blow but the 14.5 mil trade exception is potentially enormous. we could conceivably make up for the loss of chris with a new leader. i have my eye on paul, nash... or just about anyone with a last name typically used as a first name... except jefferson. 

peace


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Loving the draft picks, at least we have something to look forward to this year. Thanks for the heads up Mr B, our future is suddenly much brighter. 

ballocks, It's funny you mention Jefferson, I had one of those horrible feelings when I saw he went FA and was sure he was one of those let down signings BC loves to make.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Using the exception to get Chris Paul would be amazing. Steve Nash would be exceptional. But we would need a taker for Calderon's contract, or he'd be a very expensive backup. 

SG - would hamper derozan's development, but could get Arenas? Ginobli?
SF - if we can move hedo by the deadline, get athletic with Iguodala? Josh Smith? Gerald Wallace?
PF - would hamper ed davis' develpment, but could get Nene? Elton Brand?

Or we can do what Phoenix did and use that trade exception in pieces E.g. Let's say we are interested in using part of the exception on getting Barbosa from Phoenix and part to get Gortat from Magic. I'm thinking of these guys specifically because Phoenix may be less competitive without Amare and may want to part with higher salary players. Orlando is in luxury tax property, and giving up Gortat (when they have Howard) would make some sense.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Felton is gone to knicks 8 mill avg a year 3 years. Only way we get a good PG is if somehow we get one in return for Jose.

Lets See how Demar's range has expanded buyt I would like a vet to play about 15 or 18 min behind him like a Micheal Redd or a Rip DD 30-35 MPG Redd or Rip 13-18 MPG at SF with it expected Kleiza offer not to be matched ir pushes him asa the top SF and perhaps Wemms is just at SG, he has the versitility to split time at both nut with Klieza Its likely Hedu 30 MPG Linas 18 or something like that.

I would like BC to bring vets who come from winning traditions sign both rip and Princew add Miller as the back up C, than trade Jose for a decent not to great but reliable defensive mined PG someone in a Tinsley mold.

this couldbe a 6th-8th team that would have 2 1sts in next yr draft

PG Jack Jose(fornow)
SG Demar Rip Weems
SF Hedu Prince Kleza
PF Jhonson Davis Kleiza
C Bargnani Miller Alabi


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Barkley is right. We have no great players. And on top of that we have no great system. We will suck.

The TPE is going to be mostly useless in my opinion. Other teams have big TPE's too and are better situations to win for players who are being dumped for pure cap relief. Plus there are teams with cap space or good trade-able assets.

And MLSE will not go into the tax when the top 5 teams in the East are all but guaranteed to be MIA, ORL, BOS, CHI and ATL and even MIL has improved itself for a shot at top 5/6. So if Kleiza signs then only about 10 or 11 mill of the TPE can even be used without paying tax and losing out on the payment from the nba.

This year is about enjoying the progress of DD, Weems, Amir, and Ed Davis. Also judging what kind of career Bargs will really have. We may play a lot of teams close and lose in the 4th quarter when the best teams execute. We will have a few nice surprise wins but will lose a lot of games. Probably 45-55 losses.


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

These are hilarious. 

WWW.FUKLBJ.COM


----------

